# 922 vs LG Blue ray player with you-tube/netflix



## farmerdave4

I am thinking about buying a LG blue ray player so I can download netflix movies. dish PPV or OnDemand is too expensive. I am planning on getting a 922 if it ever comes out, but would the 922 have some of the internet features a 
LG BG390 player would have? if it would the same features I would be better off getting a PS3 instead.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Nobody really knows for sure... but I swear folks at CES were saying something about possible content for the 922 being Internet delivered. I'm not sure if that just meant the VOD Dish has today or if they were thinking of allowing other streaming from the Internet.


----------



## phrelin

What the internet capabilities of the 922 will actually be to me are unclear. The CES news release said: "Ability to load photos, MP3s and selected Internet content." This means to me content selected by Dish.

In the Tech Forum Summary - February 9th, 2009 was the first clear mention of the 922 having a "complete internet browser." Now I'm not positive what that means in Dish lingo nor do I know if that was said by someone talking out his ***, but where I come from it means the ability to stream anything your ISP will get you to.

The "complete internet browser" became "full internet browser" in another post.

I don't know what the thing will be able to do. I will say this, if I live long enough to get one I know I'll have to be my own technical support with help from web sites like this.

They really should send one out with a final beta version to my sister with a dedicated tech support phone line. When she says she is comfortable enough to rely on it for recording her TV and doing all her web browsing, that's when they should release it.

But it'll be folks like us here who will be struggling with it's first software release and thereafter.


----------



## BobaBird

Catch a replay of this month's Tech Forum for a demo of the browser. The questions of what will or won't be allowed remain unanswered, though we know it currently doesn't support Flash.


----------



## Paul Secic

Stewart Vernon said:


> Nobody really knows for sure... but I swear folks at CES were saying something about possible content for the 922 being Internet delivered. I'm not sure if that just meant the VOD Dish has today or if they were thinking of allowing other streaming from the Internet.


Speaking of Blu-ray drives, I just got a SHARP AQUAS drive to go with my SHARP AQUAS 37" 1080i LCD HDTV. The unit is 1080P.


----------



## Paul Secic

farmerdave4 said:


> I am thinking about buying a LG blue ray player so I can download netflix movies. dish PPV or OnDemand is too expensive. I am planning on getting a 922 if it ever comes out, but would the 922 have some of the internet features a
> LG BG390 player would have? if it would the same features I would be better off getting a PS3 instead.


You'll probably be limited with Dish content.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I can't tell which way to lean. My gut says it wouldn't be a surprise if it were limited to select Dish content, similar to the VOD but perhaps allowing streaming instead of having to wait for a download.... but then the stuff on the Tech Forum with the "full" browser make me hopeful for more.

I suppose we could end up with a hybrid of sorts... perhaps it will be possible to sign up with someone like Netflix through the 922, but not just get content from any old Web site we want.

All guesses on my part though until we hear something new.


----------



## phrelin

Stewart Vernon said:


> I can't tell which way to lean. My gut says it wouldn't be a surprise if it were limited to select Dish content, similar to the VOD but perhaps allowing streaming instead of having to wait for a download.... but then the stuff on the Tech Forum with the "full" browser make me hopeful for more.
> 
> I suppose we could end up with a hybrid of sorts... perhaps it will be possible to sign up with someone like Netflix through the 922, but not just get content from any old Web site we want.
> 
> All guesses on my part though until we hear something new.


While Netflix may or may not be allowed, it seems like streaming from TV websites like Hulu.com through the 922 to your TV ought to be a given if Echostar/Dish really wants to compete. If I'm going have to keep another computer hooked up to my system, why bother with the 922? Just use a Slingbox.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

phrelin said:


> While Netflix may or may not be allowed, it seems like streaming from TV websites like Hulu.com through the 922 to your TV ought to be a given if Echostar/Dish really wants to compete. If I'm going have to keep another computer hooked up to my system, why bother with the 922? Just use a Slingbox.


Good point. Dish/Echostar has a real opportunity here to position itself to sell Dish services not only to people who want Dish anyway... but who choose Dish to get an all-in-one solution for their other ways of watching TV content.


----------



## redsalmon

There's a thread in the other forum about beta testing of the 922. Might want to check it out.


----------



## GrumpyBear

Stewart Vernon said:


> Good point. Dish/Echostar has a real opportunity here to position itself to sell Dish services not only to people who want Dish anyway... but who choose Dish to get an all-in-one solution for their other ways of watching TV content.


Still see the Echostar ViP922 allowing for more content like Hula and Netflix. Echostar is pushing the product, to more than just Dish Customers, they want to sell the Echostar ViP922to Cable customers as well.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

redsalmon said:


> There's a thread in the other forum about beta testing of the 922. Might want to check it out.


I am not aware of any public forum endorsed by Dish network to discuss the 922 beta testing. My understanding is that even retailers who were approved to get a 922 are not supposed to be discussing their testing in a public forum.


----------



## jclewter79

Stewart Vernon said:


> I am not aware of any public forum endorsed by Dish network to discuss the 922 beta testing. My understanding is that even retailers who were approved to get a 922 are not supposed to be discussing their testing in a public forum.


According to the powers that be over at the other site the retailers were not required to sign a gag order to beta test the 922 but, other people that are beta testing it were and are warned to be careful with their posts. Supposedly the preticular forum in question cannot be accessed via search engines or anything like that, you have to be there to see it. There is even a thread by a guy that has claimed to have already purchased a 922 on ebay and was able to activate it on a residential account.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

jclewter79 said:


> According to the powers that be over at the other site the retailers were not required to sign a gag order to beta test the 922 but, other people that are beta testing it were and are warned to be careful with their posts. Supposedly the preticular forum in question cannot be accessed via search engines or anything like that, you have to be there to see it. There is even a thread by a guy that has claimed to have already purchased a 922 on ebay and was able to activate it on a residential account.


Without seeing the site in question, I have to say that sounds suspect to me.

I can't imagine a company beta testing a product and telling some testers to sign an NDA and other testers nothing. I believe if we had a lawyer here, that conduct would legally invalidate the NDA for the other folks because the typical NDA I have seen essentially binds both parties from public disclosure, because if the company breaks the silence then there'd be no way to restrict the person under NDA from discussing the same once the cat was out of the bag.

That leaves me to assume, perhaps, that some folks are not abiding by their NDA (it does happen from time to time)... but that becomes a Dish/Echostar matter to quash if they have a problem with it.


----------

